# Tampons?



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey ladies,

I really have no idea about this - can you use tampons with a miscarriage? I've been using pads, just because I know after you have a baby you can't use tampons - but I think that's just because everything's a bit stretched out? But I wasn't sure if tampons would increase the risk of infection at this point?

Thanks again for being there. I see the doc at noon to do bloodwork so we'll see where it goes from there.

LisaG


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Lisa,

I've always used pads, so that question never came up. It's a great question thought and I'm sure there are others out there who are also wondering. I would think it more a comfort issue. if there's a lot of cramping and irritation, I would stay away from Tampons. Or if the bleeding is heavier than a regular period.

Why don't you check with your doctor today and see what he/she thinks? Let us know if you don't mine. That is an answer many hear can learn from.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i use the keeper and had wondered about that as well... i assumed like you did that it could cause infection, but i had thought that the keeper would *catch* any tissue. either way i stuck with pads, and then after the birth i was told to treat my body as one would post partum so i stuck with pads. a side note is that the first period i did use the keeper i felt very tender so went back to pads.
i would ask your dr and let us know, i am sure many people wonder about this

((hugs)) to you, hope the dr visit is gentle on you

take care

tara


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I really don't think you are supposed to use tampons during a m/c or right after giving birth. I don't think it has anything to do with being streched out but that your cervix is going to be more open after a m/c and giving birth than what it would during a normal period.

Tampons would probably increase the infection risks and your chances of getting toxic shock syndrom would probably be higher after birth and a m/c.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Abimommy wins the prize







That's what my doc said. No tampons until next period - too much risk for infection.

Met with my doc this afternoon and based on the blood and clots and dilation of my cervix he voted for a D&E. So I went from his office, detoured home for a few things, and then headed to the hospital. They were able to do the twilight anesthesia thing, so no general. Whatever they used worked quite well, I was asleep but able to breathe on my own.

I must say I'm feeling a lot better now that the bleeding's decreased. Feels complete and like I'm not in that waiting limbo land.

Here's to the next steps in the healing process.

LisaG


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Take it easy over the next few days


----------

